# Yesterday's Soup



## Meanderer (Jul 8, 2014)

A hobo knocked on the door and asked for something to eat.  The woman asked "Do you mind eating yesterday's soup"?  "No", he said "that will be good".  

The woman replied "Come back tomorrow"!


----------

